# Bottom Bumpin 10/2/10 - Report with Pictures



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

We went out yesterday for our first trip in federal waters since June 2nd. Most of the action was at some natural bottom near the edge. We caught a few red grouper, a barely legal gag, some nice snapper, a couple nice triggerfish, some kings, some bonita, and a few small pesky amberjack. It was a great day of fishing with good company.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

More pics...


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Sweet Guys


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a nice mixed bag of fish there.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad to see you post again.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, this was the first time we've been able to get out in federal waters since the opening of snapper season. We got out once in state waters when they opened in August, but there wasn't much to report.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess dumping the bananas worked out for us


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Private Pilot said:


> I guess dumping the bananas worked out for us


Yeah, we didn't sink!


----------

